# Defensive Wizards



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

For my Empire Army I'm contemplating having my Wizards be mainly defensive in nature, so I was wondering what's the better lores to go with? So far I'm definitely having a lore of life at level 2, but what should I go with for level 1?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Um, I would say nothing... save the points and get something else, a lv1 wizard wont be adding much for you. I would recommend a priest instead, much more useful, pretty much all round.

If you do go for a lv1 wizard then I would go for lore of beasts. Don't even bother rolling for spells, just take the signature spell every game: +1S and +1T for a game turn is horrible on empire. Suddenly that unit of halberdiers could be S5 T4 (pretty scary) or a cheap unit of spearment that the enemy isnt too scared of might be throwing out S4 attacks and is suddenly able to smash the enemy to bits... nasty


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I was going to say Lore of Heavens (for Comet, which can be used very tactically, holding a flank with just the marker) but then realised you only have a one in six chance. My VC can always have it for 35pts. :laugh:

Lore of Life is lovely. Perhaps just go all out life, and then you'll have three spells from it. (Just don't take throne on the level 1... he won't be able to do anything else!)


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

You really need a lvl 2 for most lores to be effective and to max the dispel bonus. I agree with Lore of Beasts signature spell as one of the good lvl 1 choices. The difference between T3 and T4 and S3 and S4 is quite significant in extended combat. Lore of Life is very good with regen and the boost of toughness spells. Lore of Shadow is really underestimated. I am surprised as to how effective the signature spell, miasma, can be, especially when cast at the greater level is really good in nerfing WS, BS, M and I. 

The empire army gets extra dispel dice with warrior priests and arch lectors, so that helps as well.

Frankly, though, I'd run one lvl 4 with lore of life in an empire army with the arch lector and warrior priest having bound spells to cast just in case.


----------

